# (CAN'T P.M.) ADAM TT answer to your question!



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

HI Adam, sorry I can't PM you yet.I've over thirty posts but still isn't sufficient so I've done it this way.
In answer to your question. No, its not an Audi door lock complete with switch, cost over £90, its a switch from RS components,COrby NN17 9RS. I got two switches, just in case the passenger door needs doing, and some Short straight V4 swicth levers incl.P+P for £19.95. Switch lever stock number 517-533,switch stock number 157-1036.
I took the door lock off and found the micro switch completely worn away.Symptoms were; no interior light when opening the drivers door.The car would lock it self and if I hadn't turned the keys in the ignition and left them there it would lock me out.NO indication on the dash if the D.Door was open, lights left on and no window drop. All now cured!
Just remove the top of the old switch from the complete switch and crack off the top off of the new switch and glue/seal with silicone. Cracking it off sounds brutal but it ain't. Put main body of switch in vise and tweak the top off with pliers.The reason I did this is the new switch has three wires, which are on the wrong side of the switch compared with the old one.I fitted the switch levers so this will possibly wear and not the fragile rubber/plastic switch. All coated with grease to help water proofing and function.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh.... I must also add I couldn't have done it with out the boys and girls who supply info. to this Forum .So a big thanks to all of you out there!


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

PS....... is this enough posts yet ??????


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I chased your 'status' with Admin yesterday so hopefully will be changed soon :wink:


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

How many posts do you need before you can Pm people? I need to PM but cant :-(


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Undisclosed figure :wink:


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

Dame!

.......Wonder if i can now ha


----------

